# Where to get loan for disability adaptions to home



## Janjan (4 Dec 2013)

Hi, new to this forum. I'm looking for people's help & advice.
I've been granted a grant of 30,000 to do up my house for adaptions .
The quotes for the work are coming in at €55,000 cheapest, that's without a kitchen, boiler, being moved etc. it is for ramps, doors widened, disabled bathroom down stairs & kitchen bigger for wheelchair.
I can't get it from the banks, or my family, I have asked.
I'm just wondering are there charities or people ( not loan sharks). That can give loans to people like myself. I've 4 kids. When I relapse I tend to have to spend more time in hospital due to the fact that I can't be let home, as it's not adaptable for my needs. I hate taking up bed space.
I've had a horrible 18 months & would not like to go through it again. I know we can't talk about health here. So all I will say is I spent a lot of it going to bed crying & waking up crying. I'm missed my family so much.

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be hugely grateful.

Best wishes


----------



## RainyDay (4 Dec 2013)

Congrats on getting grant approval, which isn't easy in itself. It's certainly worth trying your local credit union. They might be a bit more sympathetic than the banks. Organisations like Irish Wheelchair Association or Centre for Independent Living would be worth talking to. I doubt if they would fund your works, but they might be able to point you in the right direction. 

Is there any option to phase the works by getting the most urgent ones done now, such as the bathroom, and applying again for the grant in a year or two for the rest? I'm not sure if there is any restrictions on how often you can get the grant.


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Dec 2013)

Who gave you the grant? Would it be possible to go back to them with the quotes you've been given and ask for more money?


----------



## wbbs (4 Dec 2013)

The grants are issued by local authorities and I think 30k is the max grant available.  I organised a similar extension for an elderly relative and we got grant of 27k few years back, job actually came it at nearer 50k.


----------



## Janjan (4 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Credit union won't be able to help as we owe money there too.
My husband was drinking heavily last yr , I was in hospital for a long time. , so money went out the window. We separated for a yr, but are back together and he is sober. Council won't give us money, as they have given enough. Might try those organisations. Thanks so much for advice. You only get one shot at the grant. Can't stage it out.
I'm really panicking now. I've worked for 2 yrs to get grand, now it's approved, and I don't have a bean. Hopefully the suggestions made here, might work out. Thanks again


----------

